# how long can mantids go without eating



## Bill Pham (Dec 3, 2007)

well i got four sybylia pretisa mispell i know. three of them are eating pretty good but one i see doesn't eat often. i haven't seen it eat once yet myself. assuming its eating at night or something since its still alive. should i try to feed it with tweezer or just wait and see what happen.

Bill


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 3, 2007)

Bill Pham said:


> well i got four sybylia pretisa mispell i know. three of them are eating pretty good but one i see doesn't eat often. i haven't seen it eat once yet myself. assuming its eating at night or something since its still alive. should i try to feed it with tweezer or just wait and see what happen.Bill


how odd..if it where me i would feed it with tweezers.all tho if u have aloads o mantis this isnt an option,i would want to know why it isnt eating like the rest..is the food to big?


----------



## Matthewtinnion (Dec 3, 2007)

How long has It not been eating for, If its around 2-3 days could just be waiting to shed, Is it beating away food or ignoring it? and like you say It could be eating at night, if the mantis looks fat then theres not much to worry about imo.


----------



## Bill Pham (Dec 3, 2007)

Matthewtinnion said:


> How long has It not been eating for, If its around 2-3 days could just be waiting to shed, Is it beating away food or ignoring it? and like you say It could be eating at night, if the mantis looks fat then theres not much to worry about imo.


it's just beating it's prey away and running around or climbing. looks ok for it's size but i'm pretty new at this so i can't tell if's that is normal size or not.

Bill


----------

